# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Si quiere hacer negocios con China, pues debe conocer China

## Bruno Cillóniz

Entrevista exclusiva con Juan Carlos Ríos, jefe de la oficina de Interbank en China.  _¿Qué hay que tener en cuenta para hacer negocios en la potencia asiática? ¿Qué productos agrícolas llegarán a la mesa de los chinos? ¿Por qué? Ríos nos responde desde Shangai._   *Agraria.pe.-* Vivir en China es simplemente fantástico y curiosamente a la vez indescriptible. De eso se trata amanecer cada día bajo el cielo de la potencia asiática para Juan Carlos Ríos, jefe de la Oficina de Representación de Interbank IFH Perú Lld. en Shanghai, China. El país más grande y con mayor población del planeta, donde el mencionado banco peruano le ha propuesto a Ríos entrar con fuerza al corazón financiero del Gigante, Pudong. 
En nuestra oficina ofrecemos una oferta de valor con soluciones convenientes a nuestros clientes a la medida de sus negocios, que incluye brindar información y verificación de potenciales compradores y/o proveedores chinos, organización de viajes y reuniones de negocios en China, así como participación en ferias internacionales, seleccionadas para nuestros clientes, comentó Ríos a Agraria.pe. 
El pasado primero de marzo pasado entró en vigencia el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) que Perú había firmado con China el 28 de abril de 2009. Las expectativas que generó el acuerdo fueron notables, ya que se le consideraba, en ese entonces, el segundo socio comercial más importante de nuestro país. De hecho, este año se espera que pase a ser el primero. Interbank se adelantó a esas gestiones bilaterales: dos años antes, en 2007, ya había plantado bandera en China. 
Es la Trading Company del Banco la que desde Shangai y Hong Kong actúa como agente de importación y exportación de empresas peruanas, según Ríos. Gracias a nuestra presencia en China, hemos desarrollado una relación estrecha y directa con los principales bancos chinos y con decenas de empresas chinas interesadas en invertir o hacer negocios en el Perú, dijo el ejecutivo. 
Ese primer paso no fue para nada en falso. Su modelo de negocio, basado en ponerse al inicio de la cadena les mereció, A su primer añito en el continente asiático, y el Premio a la Creatividad Empresarial. Proveemos una solución financiera en el Perú conjuntamente con una solución comercial en China, es una clara diferenciación en el mercado en estos momentos, destacó.  *Misión Agroexportación* 
La agroexportación no es un cuento chino en el país del que provienen las mandarinas (pero donde hoy no bastan). Los cítricos recientemente han sido incorporados a la lista de productos que pueden ingresar a China por lo que faltará ver en la próxima campaña cuál será su desempeño. Asimismo, en nuestra opinión podría haber posibilidades para las mandarinas Murcott y las Mineolas o Tangelos, opinó el jefe de Interbank. 
El mango (variedad Kent) y la uva (variedad Red Globe) se llevan también las miradas de los consumidores chinos Estimamos que en la próxima campaña estaremos exportando como Perú, más de 1,000 contenedores de uva a China, lo cual sería es un gran logro cuantitativo y cualitativo, ya que el mercado Chino es bastante exigente con la calidad y las especificaciones de color, tamaño y sabor de la uva Red Globe, afirmó. 
IFH Perú Ltd está muy concentrado en consolidar el mercado de estas tres frutas frescas, que son las que ya cuentan con el protocolo sanitario vigente. Posiblemente más adelante las paltas se incorporarán a estos regímenes en el futuro, vaticinó. No es casualidad. Según Ríos, la fruta es parte importante de la dieta alimenticia de los chinos, quienes también las regalan durante el Año Nuevo Chino para desear buena salud y prosperidad. 
El sabor que les ha dejado el negocio agroexportador hasta ahora ha sido literalmente dulce. En general, hemos tenido una buena experiencia y acogida en este mercado, y sabemos que la calidad de los productos agropecuarios es altamente reconocida en este país. Nuestra mayor satisfacción es haber ayudado a que empresas peruanas que nunca habían incursionado en China a colocar exitosamente productos como mangos y uvas, y estas experiencias nos dan una ventaja para apoyar a más clientes en este sector, comentó.  *Aprender a entenderse y negociar* 
Nosotros sostenemos que los TLCs no tienen vida propia. Son las empresas y los productos los que le dan vida al TLC Es igual a una herramienta. Un elemento que hay que saber utilizar y aprovechar para operar y hacer negocios, señaló Ríos; además reveló que la clave para lograr negocios exitosos y sostenibles en China es invertir en conocer a profundidad este importante mercado.  
¿Cuáles son los obstáculos con los que un empresario peruano se puede topar y qué debe prever? A continuación las observaciones de un experto:  
El idioma: Es muy complejo y difícil de aprender ya que además no muchos empresarios chinos del sector agroexportador hablan inglés.  
La informalidad: Muy común, especialmente en un negocio como el de frutas frescas.  
La cultura de negocios: Es muy diferente a la de Occidente, principalmente en lo que se refiere al desarrollo de la confianza y la relación personal que muchas veces vale más que un contrato.  
La dimensión del mercado: China es un país inmenso, con más de 1,300 millones de habitantes, de los cuales 300 millones pertenecen a la clase media y, por tanto, son consumidores potenciales de nuestros productos, solo que están distribuidos en diferentes ciudades en el sur, centro y norte de China, fundamentalmente las ciudades costeras.  
Esos son los aspectos esenciales que no deben pasar inadvertidos en los planes de agroexportación a China. Pero sin desanimarse, porque según Ríos, China es un destino potencial para las exportaciones peruanas. Por eso, lo primero es lo primero y lo que sugiere el jefe de IFH Perú Ltd en Shanghai tiene su razón de ser. Si quiere hacer negocios con China pues debe conocer China, animó. El reto está planteado. Y aunque puede que parezca abrumador, todas las aventuras empiezan tomando riesgos. Pero ante todo impulso y con entusiasmo.   *DATOS:*  
Mango en cuestión. El mango peruano es también apreciado en el mercado Chino. Sólo que debido al tratamiento hidrotérmico que se debe aplicar, se reduce su vida útil y, por tanto, se incrementa el riesgo de su comercialización a precios y volúmenes importantes, advirtió Ríos.  
IFH Perú Ltd brinda diferentes servicios a los agroexportadores peruanos en China:  
Información comercial sobre el mercado chino.  
Verificación de formalidades, rating crediticio, capacidad técnica y gestión de calidad de las empresas Chinas.  
Identificación y desarrollo de nuevos proveedores o compradores.  
Organización de sus viajes y reuniones de negocios en China.  
Participación en ferias internacionales en China.  
Negociación y seguimiento de las operaciones de compra de nuestros clientes o en la exportación de sus productos a China.   
En las frutas frescas los chinos exigen: Color, tamaño, sabor y empaque.  
Sugerencia. Debemos pasar de la información al conocimiento y, por tanto, nada mejor que invertir en viajar a China, contratar un buen intérprete y conseguir una buena asesoría hasta entender bien cómo funciona este mercado.Temas similares: PYME Peruanas al Mundo: Oportunidad gratuita para hacer negocios en línea Deficiencia de calcio en col china. Animan a invertir en China Lo que se debe conocer al constituir su empresa Productos peruanos al mercado de china

----------

